# Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!



## k1ng (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe von jemand einen sehr gut erhaltenen Suzuki DT9.9C bekommen, der bei ihm ca. 10 Jahre im Keller lag.
Leider ist der Motor auf die Pinne gefallen, und das Gussteil gebrochen.

Da ich mich nicht auskenne, wollte ich euch fragen wie ich das reparieren kann ?
Schweißen wird wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Warum nicht ? Es gibt doch auch Aluschweißen . Frage doch mal in einer Bootswerkstatt nach . Die müßten das können oder sie haben eventuell von 'nem Schrottmotor Ersatzteile .
Uwe


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Warum nicht ? Es gibt doch auch Aluschweißen . Frage doch mal in einer Bootswerkstatt nach . Die müßten das können oder sie haben eventuell von 'nem Schrottmotor Ersatzteile .
> Uwe



Iss nur leider kein Alu, sondern eine Alu-Magnesium-Guss-Legierung.
Sowas lässt sich - wenn überhaupt - nur sehr schlecht schweißen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ragbar (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Du hast den Hilferuf ja auch schon im Schlauchbootforum abgesetzt. Dort wollte ich Dir raten, bei Brownspoint Marine in USA ein neues Ersatzteil zu ordern, mußte aber feststellen, daß der Laden von Hurrican Katrina wohl komplett zerstört wurde.
Ich selbst hab für meinen Dt dieses Jahr dort Teile bestellt und innerhalb einer Woche geliefert bekommen.
 Ohne ein Ersatzteil kannst Du die Instandsetzung deines DT 9.9 vergessen, alles andere wird nix dauerhaftes, wenn überhaupt.
Du kannst nur:
-bei Suzukihändlern nachfragen, ob die so ein Teil lagernd haben
-warten, bis Brownspoint wieder am Start ist
-oder einen anderen Motor bspweise mit Kraftkopfschaden für kleines Geld als Bastelteil klarmachen, dort das Teil abnehmen und montieren.
Andere Chancen seh ich da nicht.#d

Gruß

Erik


----------



## detlefb (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

oder hier mal suchen.......

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Suzuki/Outboard/parts.html


----------



## inselkandidat (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Vieleicht kann man es kleben?gibt ja heutzutage alle möglichen Hightechkleber...Hab mal ein bißchen gestöbert..bin ja auf Arbeit..:vik:

vielleicht damit?

http://www.krueckemeyer.de/sites/se...ld-7271-b-a-hybrid-konstruktionsklebstoff.htm

der Punkt dürfte interssant sein:

"in Branchen wie z. B. Sonderfahrzeugbau / Metallbe- und -verarbeitung / Bau "

und 

Überzeugend auch die bigHead® Bruchlast für Faserverbundwerkstoffe, die je nach Substrat bis zu 545 kg betragen. Nur knapp darunter mit 530 kg liegt die Bruchlast für Aluminium. Das heißt: die mit diesen Werkstoffen geklebte Verbindung versagt erst bei Gewichten > 500 kg



http://www.krueckemeyer.de/sites/se...ld-7271-b-a-hybrid-konstruktionsklebstoff.htm 

Gibts vielleicht irgentwelche Klebstoffspezialisten hier im Board, die dazu was sagen können?


----------



## k1ng (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich bring den Motor in eine Schlosserei, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und man kann es schweissen, was ich aber nicht glaube. Der Klebstoff von 3M wurde mir dort auch schon als alternative angeboten.
Vielleicht sollte ich nebenher mach einem anderen Motor suchen. 
Einen älteren Mercury 10Ps bekommt man ja zum Teil für unter 1000 Euro


----------



## ulf (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Hallo

Würdest Du das Lenkrad von deinem Auto kleben ? Vermutlich nicht. Solche Experimente würde ich an der Pinne auch lassen.
Unter Industriellen Umgebungen bekommt man schon Super Klebungen hin, aber als Heimwerker und an relativ unbekanntem Material  .... lieber nicht.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## ragbar (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Kleben, schweissen,alles kiki. Neue oder gebrauchte Pinne dran und Ende. Alle anderen Sachen sind für die Tonne.

Gruß

Erik


----------



## Ted (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Oder du versuchts einen DT15 mit kraftkopfschaden als ersatzteilespender zu bekommen. die sind fast baugleich. Mit etwas handwerklichem geschick haste dann nicht nur eine pinne, sondern auch 15 Ps am Boot


----------



## k1ng (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Ja , leider bin ich NICHT begabt darin 
Hab mir jetzt nen neuen gekauft


----------



## Ted (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Möchtest du deinen alten loswerden? falls ja, schreib mir bitte eine PN.


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Moin Moin ... 

Hab grad nen Suzuki DT 9,9 zu verkaufen falls Du Deinen nicht mehr hinbekommst.

Meld Dich doch einfach mal bei mir. Wenn ich nich gleich back antworte, dann wunder Dich bitte nicht, da ick gleich aufbreche zum Quappen schnappen bis morgen.



Gruß Toxe


----------



## k1ng (2. April 2013)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Nochmal zurück zum Thema

Würde den Motor gerne in Betrieb nehmen

Kann es sein, dass von 1988-1997 immer die gleiche Pinne verbaut worden ist ?
Habe mir auf boats.net die Zeichnungen angeguckt und es sind immer die gleichen ?


----------



## ulf (3. April 2013)

*AW: Suzuki DT 9.9C umgefallen, Pinne gebrochen!*

Hallo

Schau mal da rein : http://www.brownspoint.com/store/pc/pdf/DT8c(88-97)DT9.9c(88-97).pdf . 
Die Pinne scheint nicht nur von 88 bis 97 die gleiche gewesen zu sein, sondern auch beim 8 PS und beim 9.9PS.

Gruß Ulf


----------

